# Short body



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

My goat is about 4 months old I just selected him today but I worry his body is to short to me I know he is still young and he will grow but I just have a question 
When he grows will his body get longer and more proportional?


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

Ps his butt isn't pointy his tail is just weird abd curves up funny


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The length is mostly, what you see is what you get. 

If you have Does, with more length, that will help.


----------



## m57gonefishing (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't know about meat breeds but my lamanchas will look short for a while and then all of a sudden they have a growth spurt that's like someone just stretched them out. How were his dam and sire?


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

m57gonefishing said:


> I don't know about meat breeds but my lamanchas will look short for a while and then all of a sudden they have a growth spurt that's like someone just stretched them out. How were his dam and sire?


 I have no clue he is my FFA goat so it was the luck if the draw and idk what his parents looked like


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Where are you located? We did the lottery draw for our ffa animals in cypress Tx. He will fill out but won't get much longer. I've been raising wethers forever with some grand champions so if you need help just message me Goodluck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is sweet wildegoats23


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Now I don't have Market goats but I had a doe that was really small and short. she ended up being a bottle baby and we were going to keep her well just because. She now is one of the longest backed goats I have.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Normally after two months old what you I'd what you have. He could change but I wouldn't bet on it. Either way, he's not terribly short bodied. Hes more average. And if you put enough muscle on him, especially leg, he might still win something. Good luck with him!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He doesn't look too bad to me. Shortness of body isn't something I generally see improvement with as a kid ages, however, there are exceptions to that i'm sure.


----------

